# My 1.5ft Tank - Noid's Hill



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Well.. it wont be mine for much longer... cos i'm selling e entire setup in a few weeks..but as for now..i'll do what i can..

Noid's Hill









Full of tetras with "No ID" yet in there.. so much for originality in naming the scape..haha..

Hope you guys enjoy it..
Comments welcomed...


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks very promising. Why are you selling it? Are you doing custom aquascapes and setups for people?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh ran, i always adore your tanks.  
What is that plant in the upper right? ....I love how you always take time to explore those neat lil tetras..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

PC.. Thanks for the comments..it still has some work before completion however i dont know if it'll be in my care long enough for me to do it..i apologise if the picture is a little yellowish.. i was just lazy to colour correct the picture. Anyway.. i dont do custom scapes and setups for others...not as work/charging anyways... just maybe for fun and some practice, i do go over to friends places to help them out when they need some scaping help or photography sessions. i'll ask if i can post some of their scapes that i've helped with..
Selling it cos i'm moving to japan for 2 yrs soon... have to get rid of all my tanks.. i recently just tore down my 50gal but being the plant nut i am.. i've started growing things in there again... geez...

thanks Cid.. that read plant with larger leaves is barclaya longifolia "red" probably a little harder to get now cos its a restricted species.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Raaann.. your are suposed to move here silly bean ^^

Schooling?? 

Thank you for the info on that plant.. Its quite striking.. I really like it :3


----------

